# A step stool.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, forum members.

My wife and I are continuously looking for something in the laundry room. Many things are stored in the shelf top of cabinets so we use a chair or a box to climb up to check in these places.
Googleling I found two drawings in PINTEREST. I used surplus material to make a step stool. The original dimensions were converted to SI so, I constantly checked each wooden piece. The final result was nice and I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Some additional pictures.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*WOW!!!!!!*

that is work of art...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Alexis. And thanks for the pics... they really make things clear.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice job, Alexis! The story-telling photos are a big plus also.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Great job. I enjoyed seeing how you did it, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BrianS said:


> Nice job Alexis. And thanks for the pics... they really make things clear.


Boy, what a stout looking stepstool. You could use it to pull the engine out of your car. 

Thanks for posting ,and taking the time to show the step by step construction. Also for converting the dimensions on the drawings, and posting the drawings, in itself was a lot of work. 

I would not be afraid to stand on that stool.

good job Alexis

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... nice job. Very kewl!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Alexis.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your skills keep improving Alexis... very nicely done!!!

A smaller version of that would work nicely for little ones to get up to the sink to wash hands or brush teeth...etc...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great project, Alexis! And the pictures of each step of the project make it much more understandable for a "by the book" person like me. It helps greatly in deciding whether to tackle a project or not. Nice photography, by the way. Jim


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice result Alexis, congratulations.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Alexis. You are moving up!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Some additional details*

Following Harrys´s advice, some additional details for the step stool construction are attached.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Neat & sturdy step ladder. Excellent instructional


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it is a little more than just a step stool. Nice.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job Alexis


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

A solid and well executed design and good craftsmanship!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice. Looks strong enough to park a truck on it. LOL


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Good one... Had a wonderful time viewing the photos... Very useful info


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A first class post Alexis, there should be far more like this showing HOW the member actually made the project rather than just a show and tell.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis my Friend, You have done an OUTSTANDING job of building and presenting this project to your followers!
I am amazed at how well your skills have sharpened. Your documentation and clarity are also very appropriate for each project.
If you ever write a book on *Wood Working Techniques *- I would love to buy an autographed copy!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

